# Omg! Where"s My Flowers??!!!



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What a great garden feature she is LOL


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww that is too cute. You don't need flowers when you have a beautiful centerpiece to take their place. She sure is beautiful.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

That is the cutest thing! She is gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

That is honestly hilarious!!

Labs and goldens are just such clowns!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Take that picture and have somebody cast a mold of it - you'd sell a MILLION of those it's so darn good!!!!! Hell, if people buy garden gnomes they'll stampede to get a LabPot!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder how long she will fit in it, she's all ready a big girl at 4 months! Too cute, they find the funniest places to lay!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just to funny laying all stretched out. They like to find the funniest places to lay.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha

Loooooooooooooooooove It!!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

lol
that's great!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

You must've watered the hell out of that pot!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that there will put a smile on your face no matter how bad the day has been.

Hooch


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

This is the cutest picture ever. How sweet is that dog!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She probably thinks you put that there just for her! How nice of you.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

That is a priceless pic. She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHAHA! That's great! I think you should have named her Fleur! :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I had flowers like that growing in my garden!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great picture! W also gave up on flowers after Tinkerbell ate the rosebush.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a GREAT picture! Too funny! Does this mean instead of having a green thumb, you have a furry thumb? (I think that's WAY better!)


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

that's hilarious. what a smart girl.


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

*This has been going on for quite some time............LOL!!!*

Maggie started sleeping in my flower pots shortly after we got her. I don't know why she does this except that the dirt must feel cool. She digs out just the proper amount of dirt (as you can see), and then makes her bed. I have to hose down my porch every day. Here is an earlier photo (she was a couple months younger here)...... Funny! You can tell she's really passed out in this one.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hahahahaha! Now, that is a RIOT! I love it. What kind of fertilizer do you use? No, no, no ... I said plant Canna ... not Canine!:doh:


----------



## Dixibell (Aug 30, 2006)

LOL! What am I going to do when she outgrows this pot? She's hanging out all over now as it is.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is so adorable in those pictures!!! Now you need to get over to Home Depot and find a larger pot for her....hahaha...the things that we do for our dogs.


----------

